# Steam extraction of elderberry juice.



## Kleftiwallah (Aug 24, 2011)

I've been reading with interest a few communications on the subject of juice extraction by steam, in particular using this method on elderberries. Normally I gather elderberries, select a film on the box and just gently rub away to remove the berries from the stalks, (I've found using a kitchen fork leaves far too much 'mini stalks).

Can you just bung the lot in, berries and stalks ? Anyone got a chart on how much juice I can expect and how does the process of winemaking alter using this method over the usual crushing ? Cheers, Tony.


----------



## ffemt128 (Aug 24, 2011)

I separate the berries from the stems by running my fingers through them into cold water. The really ripe ones sink whereas the green/unripe will float. Once de-stemmed I will freeze for several days then thaw and extract the juice with my steamer. I generally get about a gallon of juice for every 10 lbs of berries.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Aug 25, 2011)

So even with a steam juice extractor, we still have to do the labourious job of removing the berries from the stalks? Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Arne (Aug 25, 2011)

Tony,
If you go to Cracked Corks website, he has a couple of ways to get the berries off the stalk. I use the bucket knock method, if you wait til the berries are ripe and leave the stem a little long, they come off pretty well. Then into the cold water to get rid of any excess stems, unripe berries and the like. Good luck, Arne.


----------



## tiya (Aug 26, 2011)

I gather elderberries, select a film on the box and just gently rub away to remove the berries from the stalks, (I've found using a kitchen fork leaves far too much 'mini stalks). So even with a steam juice extractor, we still have to do the labourious job of removing the berries from the stalks?


----------



## BobF (Aug 26, 2011)

tiya said:


> I gather elderberries, select a film on the box and just gently rub away to remove the berries from the stalks, (I've found using a kitchen fork leaves far too much 'mini stalks). So even with a steam juice extractor, we still have to do the labourious job of removing the berries from the stalks?


 
Pardon my ignorance, but what does "select a film on the box" mean exactly?

I use a combination pulling my fingers through them and using the cooling rack method. I do clean them in a bucket of cool water, but I fond there are certain varieties that produce ripe berries that float.

To answer your question directly, yes, I destem before freezing & juicing. That's not to say that I *know* it to be necessary - I just don't want stem juice in my wine so I detsem first to make sure I don't get any.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Aug 26, 2011)

*Here's the deal.*

I'll tell you about "Selecting a film on the box" if you tell me about the "Cooling rack method".

The 'box' is a slang term for the television set, in the olden days (before flat screens) they were in the form of a large 'box' that sat in the corner of the parlour.  Cheers, Tony.


----------



## BobF (Aug 26, 2011)

Here ya' go!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcDFTtmK7nU[/ame]


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Aug 26, 2011)

It's just so easy. That is a real timesaver. In fact it might be worthwhile taking a cake tray (screen) out to the elderberry bushes with you ! Cheers and thank you. Tony.


----------



## Arne (Aug 26, 2011)

I thought the select a film on the box was a misprint. We sometimes get some off the wall writings on this forum. I believe a lot of them come from sampling the wares from our hobby. lol, Arne.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Aug 31, 2011)

*A little underwhelmed !*

I tried the cake tray method and was amazed at how easy it was. But when I came to washing the berries I thought the green ones and all the stalklets would float up to the top to be skimmed off just leaving sound fruit.

The stalklets don't float ! ! ! I'm going to leave them in with the berries and crush the berries. Keep your fingers crossed.  Cheers, Tony.


----------



## BobF (Aug 31, 2011)

I've strained the water off the berries/stems and rolled the berries around in a terry towel. The stems (most of them) stick to the towel.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Aug 31, 2011)

Did you stir them up while adding the water good? It wont get them all but I am surprised yours didnt float away. Crackedcork




Kleftiwallah said:


> I tried the cake tray method and was amazed at how easy it was. But when I came to washing the berries I thought the green ones and all the stalklets would float up to the top to be skimmed off just leaving sound fruit.
> 
> The stalklets don't float ! ! ! I'm going to leave them in with the berries and crush the berries. Keep your fingers crossed.  Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Arne (Sep 1, 2011)

Maybe they won't float because they come from the other side of the big pond. Arne.


----------



## Kleftiwallah (Sep 1, 2011)

Arne, are you saying our stalks are more dense?  

No-one would have known there was a party in Boston if tea leaves had sunk ! ! ! Cheers, Tony.


----------



## PoeCat (Oct 7, 2011)

*Elderberries*

I made a batch of elderberry wine this summer - my first batch of wine ever. I found that freezing the berries on the stems makes it easier to remove them.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Oct 7, 2011)

Hellow fellow Mountaineer, while freezing works well, if you can smack the berry heads on the sides of a bucket the ripe berries will fall off, if that doesnt work a baking cooling rack can be used to scrape the heads across and the berries will come off, then wash in cold water, the ripe ones sink because of the sugar in them and the unripe ones and most of the stems (and the stinkbugs) float away. I am in the eastern panhandle, this springs wet weather put a blight on our berries and we didnt even get to pick any, I am glad some made it through the spring rains. Crackedcork


----------



## PoeCat (Oct 10, 2011)

*Elderberries*

Hello, Crackedcork.
Thanks for the tips. I will try those next year. I am in the Northern Panhandle of WV. We too had a lot of rain, but didn't get a blight. Bummer for you. Also don't have many stinkbugs. I know a lot of areas are seeing a lot of them. I have a batch of PawPaw wine going right now. Have you ever made this?
PoeCat


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 11, 2011)

does anyone have any recipies for elderberry juice that has been steam extracted?i just got done making a batch i used 3 quarts of elderberry juice and 1 quart of cal. red concentrate.we will see! thanks


----------



## pete1325 (Nov 11, 2011)

Gives a whole new meaning to "twig and barries", ay mate? Spot on! LOL.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Nov 13, 2011)

Stumpy, I like to use 100% steamed elderberry juice, also we sometimes mix in steamed blackberry juice, adding grape conc is also good. Have you thought about adding some oak? Some black cherry conc is also a good touch at the end to backsweeten. Some recipes on our elderberry website, Crackedcork



stumpjumper said:


> does anyone have any recipies for elderberry juice that has been steam extracted?i just got done making a batch i used 3 quarts of elderberry juice and 1 quart of cal. red concentrate.we will see! thanks


----------

